# 20 inch Schwinn phantom deluxe



## Bender (Jan 18, 2019)

I’ve been collecting some old 20 inch deluxe parts for sometime now ... if anyone has any pictures  for paint schemes , please post ... would be greatly appreciated ... thanks Steve


----------



## blincoe (Jan 18, 2019)

im assuming its the same as a 24" & 26"


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Here is a 20" I did in B6 paint scheme. I color matched the bike to the NOS tank. I restored this 25 years ago, and it still looks great. The only restored bike I own.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> Here is a 20" I did in B6 paint scheme. I color matched the bike to the NOS tank. I restored this 25 years ago, and it still looks great. The only restored bike I own.
> 
> View attachment 934946



 Wow .... Beautiful ..... Dan what year is it? ..... the 20 was made from what year to what year? .... skip Tooth .... killer ...


----------



## O.B.G. (Jan 18, 2019)

I did this one probably 30 years ago. It’s long gone.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 18, 2019)

O.B.G. said:


> I did this one probably 30 years ago. It’s long gone.View attachment 934994





Is that the one I saw at the Irvine College swap , years ago ?


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bender said:


> Wow .... Beautiful ..... Dan what year is it? ..... the 20 was made from what year to what year? .... skip Tooth .... killer ...



Frame is early 50's. Stingray springer. It's a fantasy bike really as they were never built this way. I'm not sure what years the 20" was made.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> Here is a 20" I did in B6 paint scheme. I color matched the bike to the NOS tank. I restored this 25 years ago, and it still looks great. The only restored bike I own.
> 
> View attachment 934946



Pictures don’t do this one justice. Killer bike Dan.


----------



## tim elder (Jan 19, 2019)

Here is mine.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2019)

these cool bikes make me want to be 4.5 feet tall again.


----------



## blincoe (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

I really love the b-6 bikes. never built one,  though i may have to in the future. really sweet looking rides. my grand son would love these bikes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> Frame is early 50's. Stingray springer. It's a fantasy bike really as they were never built this way. I'm not sure what years the 20" was made.



I have a pair of new departure 20" balloon tire rims ,but would like to put on a 66 sting ray frame. Not  OG, but will work in a pinch. nice wheels that are true and would look good on a ray, but need some work. They are painted white with black pin stripes. They were repainted some gray color but will have to repaint. maybe black or blue.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

Bender said:


> I’ve been collecting some old 20 inch deluxe parts for sometime now ... if anyone has any pictures  for paint schemes , please post ... would be greatly appreciated ... thanks Steve



Here's mine,  hope it helps.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 24, 2020)

One more


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 1306433



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Here's mine,  hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 1306367
> 
> View attachment 1306368



Little blue two speed...... very nice


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 1306433



Wow....


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 24, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Here is a 20" I did in B6 paint scheme. I color matched the bike to the NOS tank. I restored this 25 years ago, and it still looks great. The only restored bike I own.
> 
> View attachment 934946



Looking to sell?


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 24, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Here is a 20" I did in B6 paint scheme. I color matched the bike to the NOS tank. I restored this 25 years ago, and it still looks great. The only restored bike I own.
> 
> View attachment 934946


----------

